# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Femrat pyesin meshkujt

## *suada*

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Ketu eshte radha e jone, ne femrat i bejme pyetje meshkujve.
Diskutim te mbare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kush pyet shume , rrehet (genjehet) shume - thote populli.

----------


## *suada*

> Kush pyet shume , rrehet (genjehet) shume - thote populli.


Eshte menyre komunikimi ketu ne forum. Nuk eshte teme per fjale te urta  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## avril07

Per cfare genjejne me shume meshkujt???

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Pse ju meshkujt doni dashnore kur keni gru ne krahe ??

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Pse ju meshkujt doni dashnore kur keni gru ne krahe ??


kam pa koht e funit ca te njohur qe kane lon grat me barr,  6 ose me shume vjet pas kalamonit te pare, pasi kan zon dashnore.

si duket dashnorja ndikon ne performancen dashurore me grate menoj.

----------


## USA NR1

> Pse ju meshkujt doni dashnore kur keni gru ne krahe ??


*kush te paska rrejte pash allahin...lol*

----------


## USA NR1

> Per cfare genjejne me shume meshkujt???


*Per politike..*

----------


## Bamba

> Pse ju meshkujt doni dashnore kur keni gru ne krahe ??


Se kane brekushe si ato qe ke ti ne foto!  :xx:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> kam pa koht e funit ca te njohur qe kane lon grat me barr,  6 ose me shume vjet pas kalamonit te pare, pasi kan zon dashnore.
> 
> si duket dashnorja ndikon ne performancen dashurore me grate menoj.


Intereante kjo teoria .....




> *kush te paska rrejte pash allahin...lol*


She she po zoti chyn me tradhtin e meshkujve njeher ...???

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Se kane brekushe si ato qe ke ti ne foto!



Dhe jarget vu ene deshira me i vu brinj grus e papame eeeeee .....???

----------


## Boy

> Pse ju meshkujt doni dashnore kur keni gru ne krahe ??


Per te njejten arsyeje per te cilen edhe femrat qe kane burrin ne krahe, duan dashnore.





> She she po zoti chyn me tradhtin e meshkujve njeher ...???


Po keta meshkujt qe tradhtojne, me ndonje femer shkojne patjeter apo jo, shpesh edhe te martuara. Keshtuqe tradhetia nuk njeh vetem seksin mashkull, por edhe ate femer.

----------


## Bamba

> Dhe jarget vu ene deshira me i vu brinj grus e papame eeeeee .....???


Ti je nji nga ato qe mendon se "mua nuk ka per te me ndodhur" e?  :perqeshje: 

Burrat nuk tradhtojne me zemer, si femrat! Kshu qe mos u nxefni kur burrat ju tradhtojne, ama gjeni ven e futuni po e bote ju!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Per te njejten arsyeje per te cilen edhe femrat qe kane burrin ne krahe, duan dashnore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Po keta meshkujt qe tradhtojne, me ndonje femer shkojne patjeter apo jo, shpesh edhe te martuara. Keshtuqe tradhetia nuk njeh vetem seksin mashkull, por edhe ate femer.


Sa te thella kto pergjigjet ....... :djall i fshehur:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> *Ti je nji nga ato qe mendon se "mua nuk ka per te me ndodhur" e?* 
> 
> Burrat nuk tradhtojne me zemer, si femrat! Kshu qe mos u nxefni kur burrat ju tradhtojne, ama gjeni ven e futuni po e bote ju!


Une jam nje nga ato qe them " Po gjeti nje me te mir se une i lumte pushka " ...lol

Ka burra e burra , masnej pse me ja dredh burrit kur burri ka sy vec per mua dhe esht non stop me mua ..
Duket burri kur tradhton dhe pse tradhton  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Bamba

Po mire tashi, ti dali njona burrit tat me brekushe me targen FCUK ME mrapa, nuk ja bo hallall ti?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Lexoje mir jam gru e nershme u them burrave fcuk off , apo ke nevoj per syze  :pa dhembe:

----------


## USA NR1

> Intereante kjo teoria .....
> 
> 
> 
> She she po zoti chyn me tradhtin e meshkujve njeher ...???


*hahaha OK WALCHIRIA per bese po te pergjigjna ne kete pyetje me sinqeritet.kam 17 vjete martese dhe per bese deri tash ne kete moment kurre se kam tradhtuar gruan dhe as qe mendoj, kam dy femije 14 dhe 13 vjecar, seriozisht jemi shume te kenaqur mes vete djalin mund te shohesh te tema femite tane me duket komenti 553 nese ju intereson,une jam kunder atyre qe tradhtojne si gruaja,si burri PERSHENDETJE*

----------


## Bamba

> Lexoje mir jam gru e nershme u them burrave fcuk off , apo ke nevoj per syze


Une sjam bo per gjysllyke akoma, po ti paske nevoje per nai gjo tjeter mduket!  :perqeshje: 

Ca lidhje ka se ca ke shkrujt ti me ate qe shkrujta une?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Une sjam bo per gjysllyke akoma, po ti paske nevoje per nai gjo tjeter mduket! 
> 
> Ca lidhje ka se ca ke shkrujt ti me ate qe shkrujta une?



Si sja dredh una sma dredh as ai , e para se kemi gjithcka te mrekullushme ne cifte ku ska vend per tradhti , dhe e dyta nese del ndonjera del ashtu para burrit tim asaj i hy ne hu kshu ku te dhemb e ku te djeg atij timit ja qes qumshtin e nones ka hundet .
Are u happy now ???????  :shkelje syri: 
hahahaha


PS: E per cfare te kem nevoje un valle ????

----------

